# Pregnant with low HCG levels



## looknomore

Hi- I posted this on LTTC forum but thought I might get more help here. Pls ladies need some hope

I got the Beta HCG test done on 14 dpiui and it came to 23.79. Repeated the test after 2 days on day 16 and its gone upto 44. I am very confused now. I know its a positive but most probably not a viable pregnancy. Shud the HCG have doubled then in 2 days? And now I am worried about it being etopic. What are the symptoms I shud expect if it is etopic? Any success stories of a BFP soon after a chemical/etopic pregnancy. My doc has advised me to repeat the HCG test every 2 days and continue the progesterone pills. She wants to wait and watch for one week. And I thought 2 ww is the worst wait EVER. :cry:


----------



## vickyd

Looknomore im in the same position...
I had bloods drawn on Monday when i was either 18 DPO or 21 DPO ( not 100% sure when i ovulated) and i have according to doctor a low hcg of 219. I repeated the test this morning and if it doubles then they say its a good sign and that the low values are due to late ov/implantation. I guess you also have to repeat the test in 48 hours and see if the levels rise. I am also worried about ectopic and asked doc about the symptoms but he said that symptoms start usually at 6 weeks so theres no way to know at this point. 
FX your numbers (and mine!) raise hun...Its soooo scary isnt it?????


----------



## Vickieh1981

It's only 2 off having doubled in two days though. I don't think that's a bad set of betas.

Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## looknomore

but isnt the no. just too low..and to make matters worse I did have some pregnancy symptoms like sore boobs et al..but nothing is happening anymore


----------



## FBbaby

I think it all depends on when implantation occured. It is was at10dpo, which is very possible, your body would just have started to produce hcg hence the low result. This is why they don't look at this but only whether it does double. It doesn't have to double exactly, it can be a bit less or a bit more. It is a real concern when it stays about the same, or only increase a bit.

I would say so far, all is indicating that everything is ok. Good luck :hugs:


----------



## Dazed

I agree with FBbaby and Vickie. Fingers crossed that it all works out for you.


----------



## Smudgelicious

I'm not going to tell you not to worry because we all do and you can't stop. I can tell you what happened to me and why I don't think all hope is lost for you !

4 weeks and 4 days after my mc, I had a very very very faint bfp. I had had heaps of bfns and an us after the mc showing that it was complete. I had a blood test the next day, which I figured was somewhere 11-13dpo (opks). My hcg was 25. The dod didn't even believe I was pregnant, told me it was remnants from the mc and to go away and wait. 

To keep it short, I lost it a bit and got very upset with him. He finally agreed to do another HCG but not for another 2 weeks. He wanted me to wait that long so that if I was pg or wasn't, it would be definitive. Suffice to say, it was an excruciatingly long wait.

2 weeks later, my hcg was 12877. I just had my 2nd ultrasound today and I've got a bouncing baby complete with 2 arms, 2 legs and a strong heartbeat.

Don't give up. Even my doc of 47 YEARS as an OBGYN thought I wasn't pregnant !


----------



## looknomore

Thankyou ladies for ur support. I have mentally prepared myself for a chemical pregnancy. I am hoping its not an ectopic cos thats the problematic one. I am sure if I got pregnant once, it will happen again too for me. Anyway, the 3rd beta report is due today. Guess maybe that will clear things a bit


----------



## looknomore

Got my 3rd beta report- its 128..so its tripled in 48 hours. Thats good right?? Am very worried about Ectopic


----------



## vickyd

it looks good hun!!! I think as long as they double youre on the right track! I think if it were ectopic you would see strange patterns like a really high increase and then a decrease and soforth...


----------



## Smudgelicious

ok, I just calculated your doubling time from your 2nd hcg to 3rd (48 hours later right ?) the doubling time was 31.16 hours. You're doubling 17 hours faster than 'normal'. Good eh ?

Go here : www.betabase.info

Your numbers look great :hugs:


----------



## hb1

I think they have to increase by at least 66% in 48 hours - doubling being the ideal - are they going to continue monitoring you?

hx


----------



## bluecathy1978

looknomore said:


> Got my 3rd beta report- its 128..so its tripled in 48 hours. Thats good right?? Am very worried about Ectopic


Thats a good sign. I have my fingers crossed for you xxx


----------



## looknomore

Yes- the monitoring continues. Another beta tomm


----------



## hb1

Good luck for today's test :hugs:

hx


----------



## Vickieh1981

That's excellent news. I bet that there will be nothing to worry about. You should check out betabase - it gives you the average but also the lowest beta for that stage in a successful pregnancy.


----------



## looknomore

Got the 4rth beta..looks like I failed this one :nope: Its 195..so up only 50% which is not good. Progesterone is at 28. Going to meet the doc today to discuss my options. She might recommend a med to dry up the ectopic if there is one. Am feeling so sad :cry:

Will I be able to conceive again quickly after this pregnancy goes away?


----------



## vickyd

Im sorry the results arent better hun....It might not be ectopic still, did your doc hint at ectopic?


----------



## looknomore

Had a scan today. It doesnt seem like an ectopic as the tubes r clean but the doc is convinced it is a chemical pregnancy. I am stopping the progesterone pills and get prepared for a miscarriage in 2-3 days.


----------



## vickyd

First of all good news that you dont have to fear an ectopic, secondly why dont you get your bloods checked one more time just to be 100% sure?


----------



## Tigerlilies

Congratulations Looknomore! If it tripled in 48hrs I would say you're off to a great start! I'll keep you in my prayers that it keeps going up like this!!!!


----------



## looknomore

Dietrad- I think u missed my last posts. From 128 the beta went upto only 195 so its a confirmed chemical. Just waiting for my period to arrive now. Your signature shows u also had a mc. Did u also have a chemical?


----------



## Tigerlilies

looknmore, I'm so sorry! I must not have paged over to the over postings. I'm truly sorry honey. I naturally miscarried at about 8 and half weeks. It took me nearly four weeks to get my Hcg level below 5 again. Once that happened, I had my AF just a few days later. I'm on my third AF since the MC. I was hoping to have gotten pregnant this past time but I have to look for the next round now. It's a very frustrating process. Your body will bounce back faster though since this was so early. I'll keep you in my prayers!


----------



## le_annek

So sorry to read this. I had a miscarriage on 8th July still waiting for my first period after it. All I want to do now is try again xx


----------

